# working hunter saddle - pros and cons?



## Janetterose (19 November 2008)

Hi, I have an ex-racehorse that I would like to use for hunting and cross country and general hacking. At the moment he has a made to measure spring tree saddle but I have been offered a working hunter saddle which "will give him more freedom in his shoulder". Can anyone tell me if it is suitable for what I want to do and the pros and cons. Thanks


----------



## Baileysno1 (19 November 2008)

I had Ryu (dark horse in my sig) in a Jeffries Stamford WH saddle and I loved it. He was orgionally in a dressage saddle but it got a bit hairy hacking out and I couldn't afford 2 saddles so traded it in for the Stamford. We did literally everything in this saddle.

Pros: 

Allowed me to ride long or short without compromising safety or 'holding me in'

Looked like a dressage saddle from a distance.

Was very comfrotable for hacking and schooling.

Cons:

I hunted in mine and jumped 3' but at XC length my knees were over the rolls I found it fine but it depends on you.

Doesn't have the deep seat of a real dressage saddle.


----------



## Jingleballs (19 November 2008)

I have one and for flatwork and hacking it's excellent.

I do struggle jumping in it though but much of that is down to my own poor leg position when jumping - when I jump in a GP saddle I am notciably better.


----------



## Baileyhoss (19 November 2008)

Rubbish - that freedom in the shoulder stuff it nonsence.  I was sold a vsd saddle, 'because it was the only saddle that fitted' and 'he needs a straighter cut one for his big shoulder'. Despite the fact I am very short in the leg &amp; wanted to do rc activities including jumping &amp; xc.  It was far too straight cut minimal knee rolls and gave no support whatsoever.

I struggled on with it for years thinking it was my riding that was the problem and totally lost my confidence jumping.  It wasn't till i wised up, saw a decent fitter and now we are doing be with a super secure jump saddle.

I am thinking of getting a working hunter saddle to use for Dressage!. as it's straight cut and shorter in the flap than a dressage saddle which might be better for  me - would never think of doing xc in though


----------



## CrazyMare (19 November 2008)

Fabulous saddles!!

I have an Ideal WH saddle. 

Close fitting, I feel like I'm riding my horse, not the saddle.

Comfy!!!

Allows me to jump and do flatwork.

I do find that on the flat at jumping length, my knees are almost over the flap BUT I do take my stirrups up by 4 holes, however once jumping its fine.

I've XC, SJ, dressaged, WH and hunted in mine. Its my 'always keep' saddle. I could have sold it many times over to anyone thats sat in it.

I would say that if you like a saddle with blocks to 'hold' you in, its not the style for you.


----------



## CBAnglo (19 November 2008)

I think of GPs and WH in the same way - they are designed to do a bit of everything in them.  If you are more inclined to the jumping end, then you are better in a GP.  If you are more inclined to the dressage end, then a WH.

They wont give you the true security of a proper jump saddle nor the deep seat of a proper dressage saddle.  

I think event models are actually much better in terms of being able to do both jumping and flatwork.  However, if you are going to show, then you need a WH.


----------



## CrazyMare (19 November 2008)

Interesting you say that CBA - I do both, and I much prefer WH saddles to GP saddles.


----------



## Theresa_F (19 November 2008)

I recently bought a WH saddle as I wanted something for Chancer that I could use for showing, bit of dressage and maybe a little low stuff jumping XC - no more than 2'6 or max 2'9.

I love my saddle, very comfortable and I feel very secure in it.  However, I am used to riding in treeless which has no knee blocks and have got used to not having that sort of support.  I have yet to jump in it, but don't get the feel that it will be a problem for the stuff I want to do.

A WH saddle is an excellent alternative to a GP if you want to do showing as well as a bit of everything.


----------



## 251libby (19 November 2008)

I like WH saddles, I used to have an ideal WH saddle and found it very nice to ride in the only thing is that theres not much of a pommel or cantle to "keep you in place"!!


----------



## CBAnglo (19 November 2008)

I think WH are fine jumping up to about 3 foot but anything over will be scary.  But it depends on the rider - someone with a long hip to knee measurement will struggle to put their stirrups up without going over the rolls. 

I normally only fit WH for showing people, both for people doing working and ridden.  

People who want to do a bit of everything tend to go for a GP unless I can convince them to go for an event (which I think is much better than a GP for doing jumping and xc and its good for flatwork as well, but of course is not straight so useless for showing).  

I personally hate riding in GPs but then I mostly ride in my dressage saddle, which I have used to jump the odd jump - I am really short but still had problems with the knee rolls (also hike up 4 holes for jumping) and a proper WH isnt really that much more forward cut than a dressage (which should be ok up to 3ft).  Although that of course depends on how flat the seat is and where the stirrup bars are placed etc.

I guess the real answer for the original poster is to try both and see which one she likes the most.  I do like the Ideal WH though.


----------



## CrazyMare (19 November 2008)

I must be odd then! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm long hip to knee and regularly jump over 3ft in mine!! 

I'll settle with being odd but comfy in mine!


----------



## mil1212 (19 November 2008)

I've a working hunter saddle and happily used to event at  BE Novice XC in it and still show jump 1.25m in it, find it very comfy knee rolls are in the right place for me and I do jump short leathered. I have eventually got a jumping saddle for the XC but still revert to the WH for show jumping! It's the most comfy I've ever ridden in - perfect for long hours out hunting or hacking!


----------



## Vicki1986 (20 November 2008)

just sold my WH saddle, didnt quite fit pony 100% - or me for that matter.

it was good in the fact it allowed me to ride longer, and was well off her shoulder. Great for showing and was a bit mroe 'dressagey' for dressage.

however, XC struggled to keep my knees back, the seat was very shallow which i didnt care for.

Got an ideal Gp 1350 now. love it. will miss my WH when showing starts again though.

Jumped 2'9 in it ok, but much more comfy in the GP and feel more secure as got big blocks now.


----------



## Drummer (20 November 2008)

I do everything in mine and love it!!!  I hunt and jump most things when out, dressage and show in it to.  I would only ever have a WH or VSD now.  Touch wood have never came off in this saddle even when my horse puts in some flyers I love it!!  Get one, they look lovely to!!!


----------

